# Omega Planet Ocean



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Sweet~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Sweet~Cheers! ;-)


:thanks, mate.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice pics, very very nice watch...thanks:-!:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Stonechild said:


> Very nice pics, very very nice watch...thanks:-!:-!


Glad you enjoyed them. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Sort of black tie meets red carpet~Great job! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Sort of black tie meets red carpet~Great job! ;-)


Interesting analogy. :thanks


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats, excelent watch.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Congrats, excelent watch.


Thank you, my friend from Brazil. And welcome to WUS!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the hands on the po- very nice timepiece


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the welcome my friend.

cheers. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

watchdaddy1 said:


> I love the hands on the po- very nice timepiece


Yup definitely one of the PO's distinct features. :thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> thanks for the welcome my friend.
> 
> cheers. :-!


How about some shots of yours?


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Soon my friend.

I promise!

Cya.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Soon my friend.
> 
> I promise!
> 
> Cya.


Sounds good! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------

